# Work Endorsement



## Hannahbr (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi

I wanted to find out what the options are for someone who has a spouse visa with a work endorsement however they are no longer at the company stated in the working endorsement, they are now at a new job.

I am aware that this is not what was meant to happen but wanted some advice on how someone would proceed from here.

Also, if someone is married to a South Africa and they have a baby in South Africa does this help their residency/visa status at all?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hannahbr said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to find out what the options are for someone who has a spouse visa with a work endorsement however they are no longer at the company stated in the working endorsement, they are now at a new job.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

As the work endorsement is usually job specific you must apply for a new endorsement if you start a new job. This would mean making a whole new application to change the conditions on the current permit and submitting a job offer from the new company. Working on the old endorsement for another company is illegal.

Your second question is difficult to answer as I am not sure what help you are referring to. If you were to say apply for Permanent Residency then you can chose on what grounds you apply. You can either apply on the ground that you are married (or in a spousal relationship) to an SA citizen (for a minimum of 5 years). Your PR would then be granted on this basis and would be valid so long as you stay in this relationship. If you separate or divorce your PR is no longer valid. If your child is SA citizen you can apply for PR on the ground that you are the mother of an SA Citizen (this is what I did). Your PR will then be valid until the day that your child turns 21 at which time they will be considered independent and your PR expires. However, if you are still in SA at that time, you would have been eligible for citizenship for quite a while and could therefore apply for this and continue to live here.

I have gone through all of this myself (getting work endorsement, changing jobs, getting new endorsement, having a baby here and applying for PR) so if you have any questions please let me know.

Saartjie


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> I wanted to find out what the options are for someone who has a spouse visa with a work endorsement however they are no longer at the company stated in the working endorsement, they are now at a new job.


You have to apply for a new work endorsement - it is company specific.



> Also, if someone is married to a South Africa and they have a baby in South Africa does this help their residency/visa status at all?


Being married to a South African obviously allows you to stay in South Africa. I'm not sure what you mean by "help their residency/visa status", but I presume you want to apply for Permanent Residency at some stage.

If your child is South African, you can apply immediately through your child for Permanent Residency. If not, then once you have been married for 5 years to your spouse, or been in SA for 5 years, you can apply for Permanent Residency too.


----------

